# New announcement on DirecTV web site



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

I had not seen this before: http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=P4360042


----------



## ninsega (Dec 20, 2006)

I believe that has been around for a week or so.


----------



## luckydob (Oct 2, 2006)

It was up last night...although the 70 by October is new since late last night.


----------



## davidord (Aug 16, 2006)

texasbrit said:


> I had not seen this before: http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=P4360042


This is new. At least, they have recommited to a September launch.


----------



## Bly (Jul 9, 2007)

davidord said:


> This is new. At least, they have recommited to a September launch.


They're coming...

When "They're here..." let's hope the HD channels aren't a poltergeist


----------



## Dusty (Sep 21, 2006)

This, I think, qualifies as an official announcement for a date, doesn't it? I suppose we can no longer call this a rumor, right?


----------



## ajwillys (Jun 14, 2006)

Dusty said:


> This, I think, qualifies as an official announcement for a date, doesn't it? I suppose we can no longer call this a rumor, right?


Yep, I agree. It definitely says 'starting this month'.


----------



## chopperjc (Oct 2, 2006)

The 19th was NOT a rumor either. They were ready to go until a glitch. I am a little tired of hearing it was not a HARD date. Question, Did they or did they not try to go live? If they did what happened (the 64K question)? Look I understand they had a glitch. CSR's were TOLD to tell customer's the 19th. Please no more apologies. Just come out and tell us what happened. Do they owe us? Absolutely not. (Unless you are a stock holder)With Mr. Carey doing investor relations within the last week if something major happened D* would be required to notify investors. My guess is it is a glitch and I hope it will be resolved soon. D* stock did go up the last two days. What will today bring? Please d* give us some truth.


----------



## Sintori (Sep 5, 2007)

luckydob said:


> It was up last night...although the 70 by October is new since late last night.


"Many in Sept. and 70 in October"---does that mean we'll have all 100 (or close to it) by the end of October? We already know there's about 26 that they are planning on launching soon. At this point I'll be happy just to see TNT and ESPN in their new homes--that would be some progress at least.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Sintori said:


> "Many in Sept. and 70 in October"---does that mean we'll have all 100 (or close to it) by the end of October? We already know there's about 26 that they are planning on launching soon. At this point I'll be happy just to see TNT and ESPN in their new homes--that would be some progress at least.


No, it says there will be a total of 70 HD channels by the end of October.


----------



## Fish Man (Apr 22, 2002)

chopperjc said:


> Please d* give us some truth.


Channeling John Lennon are we?


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Anyone else notice that the D* website is down again?


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

theratpatrol said:


> Anyone else notice that the D* website is down again?


its up for me


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

Up to 100 by the end of the year and 70 by October means that we will have at least 71 by December 31st.

I can live with that.


----------



## DIRECTVFREAK101 (Sep 4, 2007)

just belive that the HD is coming soon.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes, the announcement is there... but honest there's no more information than that.


----------



## holtzd (Jul 30, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Yes, the announcement is there... but honest there's no more information than that.


That is way more information then DirecTV has ever given in the past. All the info that we have gotten before was just rumors. Now we can hold them to what they have posted on their very own web site.


----------



## tpm1999 (Sep 5, 2006)

But holding directv to it doesnt really mean much. If there are no HD channels in September, what can we do? Either sit back and talk about it, or leave. Not many options unfortunately.


----------



## FlyBono24 (Jan 3, 2007)

Maybe we should get a credit on our account for the $9.99 HD access fee.... that would be cool...


----------



## tpm1999 (Sep 5, 2006)

Directv always has the ability to throw little bit off your programming here or there. I could call them right now and complain about moon men and they will give me some money off.

The problem is in their ability to get the job done, not in their ability to give me money off of my bill.


----------



## marvod (Dec 24, 2006)

chopperjc said:


> The 19th was NOT a rumor either. They were ready to go until a glitch. I am a little tired of hearing it was not a HARD date. Question, Did they or did they not try to go live? If they did what happened (the 64K question)? Look I understand they had a glitch. CSR's were TOLD to tell customer's the 19th. Please no more apologies. Just come out and tell us what happened. Do they owe us? Absolutely not. (Unless you are a stock holder)With Mr. Carey doing investor relations within the last week if something major happened D* would be required to notify investors. My guess is it is a glitch and I hope it will be resolved soon. D* stock did go up the last two days. What will today bring? Please d* give us some truth.


Show us the Directv document that list the 19th as the date. No matter what you think or hear it is not official until they flip the switch. Even if they tried to flip the switch and couldn't, they "Directv" never ever said in public the 19th was it. So quit your "I told you so" and move on with your life.


----------



## tpm1999 (Sep 5, 2006)

CSRs told us it would be the 19th, no one disagrees with that.

And since the phone is not a printer..."show me in print" does not really work.

But what does work is the stated September launch. That is on their website. And I doubt they will make it.


----------



## gashog301 (Sep 14, 2006)

tpm1999 said:


> CSRs told us it would be the 19th, no one disagrees with that.
> 
> And since the phone is not a printer..."show me in print" does not really work.
> 
> But what does work is the stated September launch. That is on their website. And I doubt they will make it.


Yea and I had a CSR try to sell me Starz last year and I told her if it was in HD. She said it was, I said what channel. Hold on I need to talk to my manager. DOH!

Dont trust a CSR!!! That is the point of this story.:nono2:


----------



## HDTVFreak07 (Sep 12, 2007)

FlyBono24 said:


> Maybe we should get a credit on our account for the $9.99 HD access fee.... that would be cool...


Dream on! Channels 70 - 79 still works so why would you be credited for that?


----------



## FlyBono24 (Jan 3, 2007)

marvod said:


> Show us the Directv document that list the 19th as the date. No matter what you think or hear it is not official until they flip the switch. Even if they tried to flip the switch and couldn't, they "Directv" never ever said in public the 19th was it. So quit your "I told you so" and move on with your life.


They had an internal memo that told EVERY CSR to give customers that date: September 19th.

This wasn't just CSRs pulling the date out of their ass... this game from high up in the company.

So YES it could be considered a promise. Quit trying to stick up for your precious company. How much are they paying you to be on here?


----------



## naldoron (May 10, 2006)

[But what does work is the stated September launch. That is on their website. And I doubt they will make it.[/QUOTE]

well this part is in black and white -- so this is no "rumor". If they don't add more HD channels by the end of the month they could be accused of false advertising and I am pretty sure D* could get into some trouble for that.


----------



## keithtd (Dec 16, 2006)

FlyBono24 said:


> They had an internal memo that told EVERY CSR to give customers that date: September 19th.
> 
> This wasn't just CSRs pulling the date out of their ass... this game from high up in the company.
> 
> So YES it could be considered a promise. Quit trying to stick up for your precious company. How much are they paying you to be on here?


I must agree...any correspondence I have with "D" I either get exact dates or smoke and usually the latter. They've been blowing major smoke up DMA 42's bungholeio for a year now regarding HD locals.

"D" has reached the same BS level as our local cable company Cox that I dumped many moons ago.

The only option that keeps with "D" is Sunday Ticket, no other service they offer is better or superior to anyone else's especially truthfullness IMHO!

FIOS is my next option once it makes it to my hood.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Yesterday's CSR memo:
Please let them(customers) know that the first of our new HD channels will be appearing as early as next week with additional channels to follow.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

FlyBono24 said:


> They had an internal memo that told EVERY CSR to give customers that date: September 19th.
> 
> This wasn't just CSRs pulling the date out of their ass... this game from high up in the company.
> 
> So YES it could be considered a promise. Quit trying to stick up for your precious company. How much are they paying you to be on here?


No it's not a promise. When I spoke to a CSR and asked about go live (this was on the 18th) I got that it was SCHEDULED to go live on the 19th. Compare this with a baseball game that is SCHEDULED to be played. Well if it rains the game is postponed, schedule or not. That is essentially what happened here. There was never an official announcement, an email, a phone call that said it WILL happen then. Was it bad business that they allowed their CSRs to give a SCHEDULED date? Sure, it was stupid. But stuff happens, and it sounds to me like they have every intention on making good on their scheduled date. If you don't like the way you are being treated by D* then leave. I'm sure E* or your local cable company would be glad to have you as a customer. In fact, I bet if you screamed at D* loud enough, they'll even let you out of your committment.

I hope everything in your life happens exactly on the day it was scheduled, and you never have any types of problems that delay things.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

People...calm down...if it is October, it is October

Your life will not end, You WILL get the channels shortly


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

DawgLink said:


> People...calm down...if it is October, it is October
> 
> Your life will not end, You WILL get the channels shortly




Repeat after me:

It's only TV
It's only TV

Worse comes to worse, plug in your Wii and get some excersize


----------



## rlgold88 (Aug 30, 2006)

DawgLink said:


> People...calm down...if it is October, it is October
> 
> Your life will not end, You WILL get the channels shortly


I agree but that is why I thought it is foolish for D* to set a month as the date for the roll out. They should start with the latest date for the roll out for instance say next year and then if we get some this sept and oct everybody would be happy.


----------



## wavemaster (Sep 15, 2007)

rlgold88 said:


> I agree but that is why I thought it is foolish for D* to set a month as the date for the roll out. They should start with the latest date for the roll out for instance say next year and then if we get some this sept and oct everybody would be happy.


So they can start billing in OCT. - 3 months billing is 1/4 of the year.


----------



## wavemaster (Sep 15, 2007)

Also you have all the new shows starting and I'm sure they were pushing to get it done for the sweeps.


----------



## chopperjc (Oct 2, 2006)

marvod said:


> Show us the Directv document that list the 19th as the date. No matter what you think or hear it is not official until they flip the switch. Even if they tried to flip the switch and couldn't, they "Directv" never ever said in public the 19th was it. So quit your "I told you so" and move on with your life.


It was not an I told you so. Again my point is when a company tells its people what to say to the customers and then it does not happen I would like to know what happened. I believe it is the right thing. Not sure why you made it personal. This is my opinion you do not have to agree with it. Most people would make a reasonable argument. Trying to flame shows what you are about I guess.

Have a great day!


----------



## kuntakintay (Oct 18, 2006)

rlgold88 said:


> I agree but that is why I thought it is foolish for D* to set a month as the date for the roll out. They should start with the latest date for the roll out for instance say next year and then if we get some this sept and oct everybody would be happy.


My opinion is that what you recommend would be similar to a CEO fixing the books. There needs to be some truth with public company operations as they do owe that to their shareholders... This rollout has the capacity to have a large effect on stock price.

Think about it - ((( HYPOTHETICAL INFORMATION ))) announced 1/08 rollout, they rollout in 10/07, and all those d employees that bought more stock in September are scrutinized for insider trading...

Anyone in project management would tell you that delays happen (whether software, hardware, or any other project for that matter) and its just something that needs to be factored in to your expectations. I am not surprised nor upset...


----------



## wilmot3 (Jul 24, 2007)

I think there more worried about pushing there credit card than getting the the HD up and running ......what are people going to need it to get the new channels....


----------



## Dusty (Sep 21, 2006)

rlgold88 said:


> I agree but that is why I thought it is foolish for D* to set a month as the date for the roll out. They should start with the latest date for the roll out for instance say next year and then if we get some this sept and oct everybody would be happy.


They have their stock price to worry about. This is considered a significant event. They can't just do that. Investors will fry them.


----------



## mluntz (Jul 13, 2006)

Steveknj said:


> Repeat after me:
> 
> It's only TV
> It's only TV
> ...


:lol:


----------



## chopperjc (Oct 2, 2006)

Dusty said:


> They have their stock price to worry about. This is considered a significant event. They can't just do that. Investors will fry them.


Check 1 est stock price up .04. Holding. Guess the street is not worried yet.


----------



## Dusty (Sep 21, 2006)

chopperjc said:


> Check 1 est stock price up .04. Holding. Guess the street is not worried yet.


Exactly. Because they didn't say it will be delayed until next year.


----------



## redskin9 (Oct 12, 2005)

Dusty said:


> Exactly. Because they didn't say it will be delayed until next year.


*Not yet at least !!!*


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

Steveknj said:


> No it's not a promise. When I spoke to a CSR and asked about go live (this was on the 18th) I got that it was SCHEDULED to go live on the 19th. Compare this with a baseball game that is SCHEDULED to be played. Well if it rains the game is postponed, schedule or not. That is essentially what happened here. There was never an official announcement, an email, a phone call that said it WILL happen then. Was it bad business that they allowed their CSRs to give a SCHEDULED date? Sure, it was stupid. But stuff happens, and it sounds to me like they have every intention on making good on their scheduled date. If you don't like the way you are being treated by D* then leave. I'm sure E* or your local cable company would be glad to have you as a customer. In fact, I bet if you screamed at D* loud enough, they'll even let you out of your committment.
> 
> I hope everything in your life happens exactly on the day it was scheduled, and you never have any types of problems that delay things.


Well said.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

FlyBono24 said:


> They had an internal memo that told EVERY CSR to give customers that date: September 19th.
> 
> This wasn't just CSRs pulling the date out of their ass... this game from high up in the company.
> 
> So YES it could be considered a promise. Quit trying to stick up for your precious company. How much are they paying you to be on here?


They pay me 6 figures and I spend every penny of it on D* programming and hardware.  :lol: :hurah:


----------



## laxcoach (Dec 7, 2005)

1) How many scheduled rollouts have they missed? Why is anyone surprised? I had to wait for my hr10, my r15, for my hr20, and now for some extra programming. big deal. 

2) believe it or not technology jobs are hard. whether it is programming accounting systems, reservations systems, DVRs, or piping together all the moving parts to bounce an HD signal off of a new satellite. stuff happens. they have to set internal deadlines or nothing gets done. it's the way of the world. if they gave a "realistic" date, it would still be late because urgency is the prime motivator for 80% of the do-ers out there. That, and urgent times are when companies will pay for OT.

no i don't work for anyone or anything associated in any way with D*.


----------



## rkjg24 (Apr 23, 2007)

and the boo birds are coming out...


Anyone wanting credit, or free stuff, or anything...you need help.


Oh, and +1 for the Wii reference. I have one of those, and they rock.


----------



## hbkbiggestfan (May 25, 2007)

As far as I remember it was originally planned to be 70 by the end of Sept. Now it is pushed to end of Oct. I can live with that as long as they give us some channels in the next 10 days, as they state on their website (Many, not just 4 or 5). But up to 100 channels by year's end sounds funny... UP TO? Does this mean they will have 100 HDs available through all the packages, or that they will have between 71 and 100 by year-end?


----------



## 21hawk (Nov 16, 2006)

hbkbiggestfan said:


> As far as I remember it was originally planned to be 70 by the end of Sept. Now it is pushed to end of Oct. I can live with that as long as they give us some channels in the next 10 days, as they state on their website (Many, not just 4 or 5). But up to 100 channels by year's end sounds funny... UP TO? Does this mean they will have 100 HDs available through all the packages, or that they will have between 71 and 100 by year-end?


Up to means that they will have the capacity to carry 100 channels, they may not have 100 signed up, or have 100 channels to choose from for that matter, but that they will have the capacity to carry up to 100 HD channels. This has been the claim from the beginning, so I for one will not be surprised or disappointed if they have 70 or 72 or 65 for that matter.


----------



## MarkGreiner (Sep 27, 2006)

PLEASE...people. They haven''t even missed this "announced" rollout date by even 24 hours yet. Maybe they will miss it by a day or so. Maybe a week. If you think that they have some contractual relationship with you to meet an internal schedule--you are sadly mistaken. If you think that their stock price is going to be hurt by missing this date by days or weeks--you are sadly mistaken. If you think that any of us believe that you are really going to drop D* because you feel that they some how have violated some unforgivable trust--you are sadly mistaken. Try not to be pouty at the dinner table tonight. Ask your mom for some extra pudding.


----------



## concorde1 (May 26, 2007)

OK soo you nasayers are out. What exact harm has D* done to you. This is what is wrong nowadays with instant gratification. If you don't like D* because they don't have all of the HD channels that Dish has than spend your money elsewhere. They have not promised me anything but what i contract for and anything above that is gravy. Quite your crying ya bunch of baby's, grow up and be an adult.


----------



## RaiderEd (Sep 15, 2007)

If some people want to be mad at D* and use this forum as a place to vent so be it. The only babies I see are the people throwing insults at eachother like 5th graders. If some one is upset its their perogative. Leave them alone. I dont want to see this forum going in this direction and i hope no 1 else does either.


----------



## derbunk (Jul 21, 2007)

Suddenly i feel like I went back to high school. 

It's a forum people, you know for talking, expressing opinions, or just plain getting stuff off your chest. 

The fact of the matter is things got screwed up, some people don't care some people do. What is the point in launching personal attacks because someone thinks different than you.


----------



## HD AV (Nov 22, 2006)

**** Happens.......As for the 100 channels, there aren't 100 HD content providers out there if you don't count ST, SF, Hot Pass, etc. Has anyone given thought to the fact just because a channel is broadcast in HD, a major portion of the content may be upconverted SD (which is OK with me, better SD PQ) and maybe 20-25% will be actual HD programming. I'm not addressing the Movie channels as I do believe most of the movies will be broadcast in HD. I know we are all anxious, but patience is a virtue. The rants have really gotten out of hand. Another poster hit the nail on the head....."It's only TV!". Now, **** it D*, I want my HD!:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MarkGreiner (Sep 27, 2006)

derbunk said:


> Suddenly i feel like I went back to high school.
> 
> It's a forum people, you know for talking, expressing opinions, or just plain getting stuff off your chest.
> 
> The fact of the matter is things got screwed up, some people don't care some people do. What is the point in launching personal attacks because someone thinks different than you.


The venting works both ways, my friend. Free speech works both ways. Those who rant have a right to do so. Those who rave also have a right. Don't be so righteous. These forums are for all of us.

That said, I support your right to be critical of those who are critical. As I am critical of those who are critical of those who are critical. And so on and so forth.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

And then there are those that are just getting numb to all of this crap.


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> And then there are those that are just getting numb to all of this crap.


Your just now getting numb?


----------



## FlyBono24 (Jan 3, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> And then there are those that are just getting numb to all of this crap.


Yeah exactly... to me it's all just becoming a joke... just like D* is to me right now...


----------



## NWAlilweaz (Dec 15, 2006)

For the most part I come here to read info and rumors and see when the next CE comes out. A lot of the stuff here is interesting. Hell, I was excited about Sept 19 but when it didn't happen I was going to slit my wrist about it. Like other people said, stuff happens. The CSR Tech told me it was a spotbeam prob and hopefully we'll get more HD by the end of the month. I hope so but right now just as I've been for the last year I'm still paying the same price. Now if my HD price was raised and I wasn't getting the channels that was promised and I was paying for, well then I would legit ticked. For the time being though, getting new HD channels for the same price as I'm paying for my nine or so now is a bonus, NOT a requirement. If I was that unhappy I'd call up AT&T and switch to Dish.


----------

